# محتاج مساعدة لصناعة طائرة إلكترونية



## ابانوب بخيت ثابت (26 يونيو 2011)

عايز اعرف ازاى احسب القوة اللى انا محتاجها علشان الطيارة تطير وعايز كمان اعرف ازاى اعمل مقاسات الطيارة مناسبة


----------



## Ahmed Ab (26 يونيو 2011)

الاول لازم تحدد نوع الطائره الى هتعملها 
بتفرق هنا من حيث تقدير
اولا قوه دفع الطائره تحتاج كام بوند من الرياح المدفوع لتحريك ودفع الطائره
ثانيا تقدير نسبه رفع الطائره عبر تصميم الجناح


----------



## ابانوب بخيت ثابت (3 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك ياعزيزى 

ولكن انا قولت الكترونية وبعدين التصميم اللى انا عايزو انا اللى مصممة وعايز اعرف ازاى اطلع مقاسات مظبوطة وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed Ab (10 يوليو 2011)

ممكن توضح ايه نوع الطائره


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يوليو 2011)

ماذا تقصد بطائرة الكترونية ؟؟؟ وضح


----------



## KAKI007 (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اظن انه يقصد طائرة لاسلكية (ريموت كونرول)
هناك تصاميم جازة ما عليك الا ان تحملها من الانترنت بحث خفيف و ستجد.
بعدها قم بطباعة الورق. جد المواد المستخدمة في الهيكل. و هكذا خطوة بخطوة حتى الانتهاء


----------



## المقدسي2011 (21 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم*​


----------



## ابانوب بخيت ثابت (25 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر لكل من شارك ولكنى سأوضح مامعنى طائرة الكترونية معناها طائرة لايوجد بها ميكانيكة بل كلها الكترونية مثال الاجنحة كل جناح له دائرة خاصة وكذلك المراوح وكل شئ ثانيا التصميم كما ذكرت انى مصممة واريد تنفيذة ولكن لا اعرف كيف اضبط المقاسات وكمان القوة المطلوبة وشكرا:85:


----------



## ابانوب بخيت ثابت (25 يوليو 2011)

ابانوب بخيت ثابت قال:


> الف شكر لكل من شارك ولكنى سأوضح مامعنى طائرة الكترونية معناها طائرة لايوجد بها ميكانيكة بل كلها الكترونية مثال الاجنحة كل جناح له دائرة خاصة وكذلك المراوح وكل شئ ثانيا التصميم كما ذكرت انى مصممة واريد تنفيذة ولكن لا اعرف كيف اضبط المقاسات وكمان القوة المطلوبة وشكرا:85:


نسيت ان اخبركم ان الطائرة ليس لها نوع وانا سمتها بما انى مخترعها kerandor


----------

